# Which city has the lowest traffic accident rate per km?



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm interested to compare accident data between cities. It would be cool if you could also help identify possible causes, whether within the system or infrastructure!


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

*Hong Kong*

Let me first begin with Hong Kong!

The most recent data I could get was 2003 from the Transport Department. There was a total of 14436 accidents throughout the year, 2674 of which was serious and 173 fatal.

Hong Kong has a total road length of 1909km as of 2003, which comes out with quite a high figure at 7.56 accidents per km of road per year.

Given that Hong Kong has roughly 520,000 vehicles on its transport network (which equals 1 vehicle per 3.67 metres), it is very likely that the high accident rate is at least partly due to its extremely high traffic volumes. For every 1000 vehicles, there is an average of 27.7 accidents every year.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

*Greater London*

There were roughly 74760 accidents occurring between 2005 and 2007, which gives an average of 24920 accidents per year. An average of 1163 KSI accidents occur every year.

The total road length in Greater London is roughly 14625km, more than 7 times that of Hong Kong. Partly because of that, London has a far lower accident rate per km per year, at 1.56.

For comparison, London has 2.5 million vehicles giving a density of 1 vehicle per 5.85 metres. There are roughly 10 accidents per 1000 vehicles per year.


----------

